# Stuck in low gear.



## TCB (9 mo ago)

I have a JD 4710 with Hydrostatic Transmission that's stuck in low gear. The shift lever moves freely but will not change gears and the spring pin that holds the shift lever to the shaft is still there. So it appears something inside went wrong. Can someone tell me what may have happened.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

According to tractordata.com, the eHydro is operated via a three-position range shift lever plus forward and reverse pedals. Is this your case? 

You say "the spring pin that holds the shift lever to the shaft is still there". Does the shaft turn when you move the lever? The pin might be sheared, but still in place?


----------



## TCB (9 mo ago)

Yes that is the case.
By sticking my little finger in the hole in the collar and touching the shaft as I shift the lever it feels like it turns but I can't say for sure. I'll investigate further today and get back to you.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

TCB, did you find the problem??


----------



## TCB (9 mo ago)

After standing on my head so I can see in there and getting Vertigo several times I determined the shaft IS turning with the shift lever. The lever shifts easily with no resistance felt at all.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/74477/referrer/navigation/pgId/240217164



If this is what you have, then I would be suspicious of item 6 and/or the roll associated roll pin. If you lost that connection then moving the shift lever would accomplish nothing at all on the inside.


----------



## TCB (9 mo ago)

I'm not sure item 6 is the right part although it looks similar. The shift lever has a collar that fits on item #9 (shaft) in this picture. The pin is in there and I can see the shaft move when the lever is moved but nothing is engaging. It seems like it must be internal unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

TCB said:


> I'm not sure item 6 is the right part although it looks similar. The shift lever has a collar that fits on item #9 (shaft) in this picture. The pin is in there and I can see the shaft move when the lever is moved but nothing is engaging. It seems like it must be internal unless I'm missing something.


Item 6 IS internal. When shaft 9 rotates, it SHOULD move item 6, which in turn contacts and moves fork 8, along with all of that. Odds are that is not happening when the shaft rotates. The collar you mentioned that connects to and moves with the shift lever is not pictured on this page.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If in fact that roll pin is the problem, it looks like you can access it after removing the lift cover. Not all that bad I'd say.


----------



## TCB (9 mo ago)

Thanks Fedup. I'm at work and can't look at it now. Is the lift cover on the side where I can access it or on top where I'll need to take the seat off to get to it.?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/74477/referrer/navigation/pgId/8641573



This needs to come off. Whatever that takes.


----------

